# Baby seat for GTR?



## james_barker (Nov 17, 2016)

Hi all, 

Has anyone found a baby seat that can hold a new born that fits in the back seats? I'm looking to buy a GTR and my wife is about to pop with our second. 

Ive found a few articles where the young ones / toddlers fit but there seams to be more difficulty with the babys.

If anyone can link the unit they use that would be great. I'm just ready to go out and buy a GTR and failure to prove that it can fit our 3-year old and our new born would result in a wife veto of the vehicle. 

Help! Don't let her deny me...  

Thanks 

James

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## lordretsudo (Dec 24, 2011)

I just used a Maxi-cosi one in mine, together with an Iso-fix base that I left in the car. I never had any problems with it, though it's admittedly awkward manoeuvring the seat into the car with the baby in it, especially as they get heavier!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

I used a Gem Jolie when my daughter was under 1 years old.

Bit of a faf getting the seat in/out but it was all secure with the ISO fix.

The Mr's also had some legroom in the front passenger seat too!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

I use the Isofix Britax one for my 2 year old. Found it easier to remove the bottom part of the rear seat when I use it.


----------



## E14STO (Aug 20, 2015)

I used a maxi cosi rear face and as said it's not easy when they get a bit heavier.
If I did it again I'd have a look at these 360 set rotating seats - not cheap but probably loads easier and I think they then stay with them through the years.

I've currently got a recaro monza. He's 2 and it's still a pain to get him in and out. He's not quite there to do it himself...


----------



## james_barker (Nov 17, 2016)

E14STO said:


> I used a maxi cosi rear face and as said it's not easy when they get a bit heavier.
> If I did it again I'd have a look at these 360 set rotating seats - not cheap but probably loads easier and I think they then stay with them through the years.
> 
> I've currently got a recaro monza. He's 2 and it's still a pain to get him in and out. He's not quite there to do it himself...


Don't know what 360 set seats you're referring to. Can you link? 


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## prop135 (Jan 8, 2008)

I suspect this is what is meant Maxi-Cosi Axiss: The swivel toddler car seat (Group 1)


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

for later on I have a Maxi Cosi Tobi Group 1 9KG sitting in the hallway I would sell off cheap. kids aren't cheap


----------



## R35_owner (Jun 3, 2014)

So I guess a silver cross is out the question then ? 
Don't know why these cars have rear seat tbh they just tease you lol


----------



## Namor (Mar 17, 2012)

I used booster seats in my GTR but don't buy a Britax romer dualfix combination (the one that swivels but doesn't detach). Just bought one for an Infiniti and it barely fits in that as its so massive. So highly doubtful it will fit into a GTR if you want someone sat in front.


----------



## Namor (Mar 17, 2012)

Remarkable amount of baby seat knowledge on this forum. clearly I'm not the only one who excused their GTR purchase as a family car!


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

isofix recaro for me. have the gtr one fixed all the time as its a pain to get in and out but wife has the same seat in her range rover. ella wanted to sit in the front of the gtr last week on my trip to litchfields so was easier to take the one out of the rr.


----------



## james_barker (Nov 17, 2016)

E14STO said:


> I used a maxi cosi rear face and as said it's not easy when they get a bit heavier.
> If I did it again I'd have a look at these 360 set rotating seats - not cheap but probably loads easier and I think they then stay with them through the years.
> 
> I've currently got a recaro monza. He's 2 and it's still a pain to get him in and out. He's not quite there to do it himself...


Do you have the recaro monza 2 with the seatfix or without? My wife just ordered the non-seatfix version for her car by mistake and I'm curious if that would be the best for my gtr or if I want the seatfix version also. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Namor (Mar 17, 2012)

Be ware the Britax 360 degree 'Dualfix' swiveling baby seat for a GTR only its longer than most baby seats so the front seat has to go much further forward. I'm struggling to use the seat in an Infiniti so haven't bothered trying it in the GTR. 

http://www.britax.co.uk/car-seats/dualfix/


----------

